# Best Barrel Blanks??



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 13, 2007)

Who makes the best barrel blanks??  I am looking for a bull barrel in 30 caliber to mate up to a Remington 700 action.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Sep 13, 2007)

I have rifles with Douglas, Kreiger,Silen,Lilja& Hart. Once you get into this range they are all about the same. Silen has won more benchrest championships. I usually look at each of their web sites & buy which ever maker has what I want in stock. Midway usually has a good stock of barrels.


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a custom built 338/06 with a douglas bbl,it hold a tight groop,and I haven't found the right load for it yet.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 13, 2007)

I was gonna get a bull barrel for my 300 rum and rebarrel it because the barrel on it is kinda thin (remington CDL).  It heats up quickly...I was out in Texas shooting varmints from about 350 to 400 yards away, sometimes shooting quite a few times cin a row.  I am going to be going out there more often when i return home so i want to rebarrel the rifle with a heavier barrel hoping to add some distance and accuracy at longer ranges...

What twist ratio do i want?  I see they have a bunch of twist ratio's on Midways site.  I plan on shooting 150 grain ballistic tips or nosler partitions...


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 13, 2007)

Obermeyer or Mike Rock 5R.
These guys do fantastic work.......http://www.gaprecision.net/


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 13, 2007)

Kreiger, Hart, Silen, & Lilja all have excellent reputations.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone know about the twist ratio's??


----------



## Larry Rooks (Sep 15, 2007)

I's get the 1 in 10 for any 308 diameter bullet.  That will stabalize anything you'll be shooting.  The only reason I'd alter that is IF I were going to shoot EXTRMEMLY heavy bullets for 1000 yard target or EXTREMELY lite for nothing but long range furry critters


----------



## badger (Sep 15, 2007)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I was gonna get a bull barrel for my 300 rum and rebarrel it because the barrel on it is kinda thin (remington CDL).  It heats up quickly...I was out in Texas shooting varmints from about 350 to 400 yards away, sometimes shooting quite a few times cin a row.  I am going to be going out there more often when i return home so i want to rebarrel the rifle with a heavier barrel hoping to add some distance and accuracy at longer ranges...
> 
> What twist ratio do i want?  I see they have a bunch of twist ratio's on Midways site.  I plan on shooting 150 grain ballistic tips or nosler partitions...



Have you thought about a 223, 22-250 or a 243 for varmints? Much easier on the shoulder and the wallet, and using the right loads, will give equally spectacular results.........

badger


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 15, 2007)

Just wondering? But what kind of varmints are you shooting with a 300 Ultra Mag?
Sounds like a good excuse to get a new gun to me.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 15, 2007)

Who said i was shooting varmints?

I actually love the round and i like the pain...ask Turtlebug.  I do not believe in over kill on a coyote...


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 16, 2007)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I was out in Texas shooting varmints from about 350 to 400 yards away,



  I think you said that?

I shoot a 1:10 twist with a Hart barrel I have and although I have a relativley low count it is showing alot of promise.  This will stablilize the 150,168 and 175 grain loads I have tried very well.  I have shot it out farther than you can practically hunt with and it does great.  I think who you get to put the barrel on is just as important as who made the barrel.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 16, 2007)

GA Boy,   I did, but i was being sarcastic...oh well...I know what you mean about putting the barrel on...I have a guy in NYS tht does awesome work but am going to try to find someone in the Savannah Area to mate the barrel to the action.  I may very well end up taking it to NYS to have it done when i go up to visit the folks...depends on if i can find someone who does good work within driving distance.  Who put yours on??


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 16, 2007)

John Whidden of Whidden Custom Gunworks did the work for me.  He does excellent work and stands behind the work as well.  Also, check out the sticky with some recommendations in this forum, it has his and many other contacts.  I have seen top-notch work from Patriot Arms and Miles Gibby which are both in Georgia as well.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've heard of the work Gibby does...and Shilen!


----------



## Hammack (Sep 17, 2007)

*Very true!*



georgiaboy said:


> I think you said that?
> 
> I shoot a 1:10 twist with a Hart barrel I have and although I have a relativley low count it is showing alot of promise.  This will stablilize the 150,168 and 175 grain loads I have tried very well.  I have shot it out farther than you can practically hunt with and it does great.  I think who you get to put the barrel on is just as important as who made the barrel.



Who fits the barrel is MORE important than who made it.  I have used Shillen, Hart, Lilja, Douglas, and Shaw in the rifles I build from time to time.  I personally tend to use Shillen the majority of the time.  All but the Shaw are a top quality barrel.  However for a basic deer gun. I haven't had a shaw yet that wouldn't shoot sub MOA.  In my opinion for the majority of deer hunters that is plenty good, and the price is nice. ~Jackson


----------



## jglenn (Sep 14, 2015)

if you decide to go with Shilen check out Barrelman


http://thebarrelman.com/


you can get a select match for $255...


----------



## ScottD (Sep 14, 2015)

We actually haven't seen many Shilens at benchrest matches for several years now. 

Mostly Krieger and Bartleins with a few Harts thrown in. But I wouldn't worry about getting a Shilen, they make great barrels.

Here is a top 20 competitors equipment list for the 2015 Super Shoot.

http://benchrest.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16236&d=1433378171


----------



## rayjay (Sep 14, 2015)

Installing a high end bbl for this sort of use is like putting titanium rods in a stock 307 2bbl SBC. Get an E.R. Shaw or move up to a Douglas in the taper you want and get your full value. Don't buy a straight cyl blank and have your smith profile it. Buy it profiled from the bbl maker.


----------



## NineRun (Sep 24, 2015)

Bartlein,Brux and for magnums Hart!


----------

